# Ohio Get Together Be For It Snows



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Ok guys we've tryed this befor and never had any luck, ok this ones happening!!!!


lets start planing one for late summer / or fall ... that way maybe we can get some contacts for the upcomeing winter.

were going to need a few people to do the leg work, and one with ideas let me know, I would like to have one or two other people to help w/ do the leg work. please let me know if you want to help set it up.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Dosen't any one have any input ????????????


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

if we are looking for a central location again, i am in richland county, and i'm only about 10 minutes from mohican state park.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

i'm in Minerva, so thats not to far for me.

I'm not sure why no ones replyed yet.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

nobody can ever decide on a location that is good for people to meet.....


----------



## RHarrah (Sep 3, 2005)

I haven't looked into this forum until today! I would be interested in attending though.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

maybe we can get this post started up again since theres more people visting this site now. Mybe we would be better off if we just had a North east get together.


----------



## M-Pact Snow (Feb 2, 2005)

*Ohio*

Im In
From Youngstown Area
Yes, Clapper I Finnally Replied


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks, fred i'm counting on you to help plan it


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Have fun guys! I am a NW Ohio guy. Too far, and too busy to play right now anyway. Home addition to finish building and finish paying for. Drink a cold one for me. There is one more reply!


----------



## mdd (Oct 12, 2004)

if its near cleveland i will try to attend


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Anyone feel like coming to Ann Arbor I got a nice size house but no sleep overs! Less than 1/2 mile from downtown.. walk to the bars, stumble back!


----------



## mook (Sep 19, 2005)

where the hell is minerva?

lol

(lake county here)


----------



## RHarrah (Sep 3, 2005)

East South East of Canton


----------

